# WBB - Ocean City, KN, Tank, Peak Report 10/12-13



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Oki and I went on a mini marathon this weekend hitting a number of spots. We left around 9 and hit Matapeake first. Our goal was to cast net some spot to live line at Choptank til midnight. Well, the pier was pretty empty. A few hardy souls were out there at the end, but the action seems to have died. The high winds had made the water pretty muddy looking and I'm sure that didn't help either. Well, got out my cast net and made a few throws, but didn't pull up any spot. One white perch the entire time, so I tossed him back and off we go to our next spot. Meanwhile, we strike up a conversation with our buddy who manages the pier. If you ever got a ticket from the peake or coke, you know who he is. Anyway, he gave us a great lead for some peanuts, so we head on out.

Since we didn't get any spot, and midnight was fast approaching, we stopped at the Narrows til the witching hour. Tide was coming in and there were a couple of cars there, but we pretty much had our spot to ourselves for most of the time. The water was alive with dinks on the top, but no keepers for us.

Next, we headed to our new found "spot", tossed out the net and low and behold, the info was good.  Very good!  Spent about 10-15 minutes there and had enough bait. Then I get a call from Husky and Atlanta King and we meet up at the Wawa down the street. They fished the Choptank Pier and got an S load of peanuts as well. Musta had the bottom 6 inches of a pretty big cooler filled. Impressive! I'll put up a pic later when I download.

Next, we hit the Rt. 50 bridge til sunrise. Oki is tossing lures and I try out the peanuts. I got a few taps, but no hookups. Oki got a couple stripers and a couple blues.

Next stop, Harbor Tackle to take a nap in the parking lot. Well, the nap was only about 5 minutes as Bev came out and opened up the shop. We got our sandfleas and greenies and headed out to catch some tog.

Fishin' is picking up. We hit a number of places with the tide and caught a mix of blues, stripers (one throwback at 22"), seabass (tons of TBs), puffers, and tog. Sandfleas were the ticket in the morning, then green crabs started working better as it warmed up. The water temps are still a bit on the warm side, but the bite was ok. Also, the mullet were everywhere. I ended up filling a bucket for a friend and my small cooler as well. 

We ended the day with 5 tog, 4 blues, peanuts, finger mullet and lots of laughs. I'll post some picks of this as well. Bev took some measurement of the largest which I think was about 17" and 3.25 lbs. 

Higlights:
1) Umm... gonna have tog sashimi tonight! It's been a while.
2) Oki, thanks for driving! I fell asleep before we hit cambridge and slept the entire way. Priceless! Thanks buddy! :redface:
3) Stocking up on bait for the fall run!
4) Catching a striper on a sandflea! It just don't happen!  much!

Lowlights:
1) Sorry we missed you Cavi. We hit the bulkhead right after we ate lunch, but didn't see you or your car. Hope to catch up with you next time.
2) I dropped my lighter in the rocks and as I reached my hand through the cracks to get it, a big green crab pinched down hard on me! Oh well, into the bait bucket he goes.....


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks like you fellas are trying to follow up behind the stormtrooper and do a marathon trip... good to see the togg'n is pick'n up.. may have to make an suprise run up there in the next couple of weeks... will give you a buzz if i do..


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Great report and nice catch for both of ya.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip - can't wait to see the PICs! Good job guys


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

> 4) Catching a striper on a sandflea! It just don't happen! much!


Hmmm told ya s......

LOL

Nice trip guys, let some of that cooler water come in and things will be hoppin at OC.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Boys,

Nice report and glad you guys got home safely. Next time you're that tired, I think F&C has a hotel that he can recommend.

FB, thanks for the tog!! When can I pick it up?

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> Hey Boys,
> 
> Nice report and glad you guys got home safely. Next time you're that tired, I think F&C has a hotel that he can recommend.
> 
> ...


How about swinging by after work tomorrow.


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Congrats on the catches guys! Sounds like a great time was had :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I knew I missed a good one!!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's the pic of AtlantaKing's peanuts


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's a pic of the bait I got going into the freezer.

These are finger mullet









These are peanut bunker


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Here are three of the tog









And a plate of fillets. That's only 2 fish filling up the entire plate:


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Great PICs! So how long does the bait last in the zip lock bags? And do you salt them and freeze?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> Great PICs! So how long does the bait last in the zip lock bags? And do you salt them and freeze?


I kept them on ice while I was down there. When I get home, i put them in ziplocks with only one layer deep, so that it's easier to thaw and so they don't break when I pull them apart. If you don't use them soon, it's probably best to salt them, but bait doesn't stay in my freezer for long, so I skip the salt.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

What did I tell ya about using teacup saucers for your pics


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

peanut bunker is menhaden, no?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Here are three of the tog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure know how to make a man hungry !!! 

Looks like another grand adventure. Next time I am with you guys PLEASE show me how to use a cast net (I have one). I Would love to be able to get some bait like that!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> peanut bunker is menhaden, no?


According to Oki (our resident fish expert), menhaden, LY, and peanut is the same fish. I agree that peanut is just a small menhaden, but I don't think LY is the same fish. 

As long as were talking fish id here, I finally ate a sand perch for the first time. In filleting it, it had a firm white flesh like perch, but had those red areas kinda like a bluefish, but not big at all. In taste, it was like a clean ocean run croaker, not like the bay croakers. It made me think that it doesn't belong in the perch family at all. Anyway, my 2 cents. It was good eating though.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Looks like another grand adventure. Next time I am with you guys PLEASE show me how to use a cast net (I have one). I Would love to be able to get some bait like that!


Sure thing, buddy! The finger are thick now. May have to stock up more for fall run.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Sure thing, buddy! The finger are thick now. May have to stock up more for fall run.


Did you all try live lining those mullet/bunker? I would think it would produce well at KN.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Next time I am with you guys PLEASE show me how to use a cast net (I have one). I Would love to be able to get some bait like that!


I need to learn too! Nice supply of bait...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Alright, FB, I'll call you when I leave today. I'm going to work a bit later than the usual 3:30 b/c I don't want to take time off on Wed. when I need to get the old blood pressure checked again. Looking forward to feeding it to my wife tomorrow.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sympathy tog? Way to be bold and put in on the net to let everyone know FB is feedin' your family  . . . . I'll take mine grilled with a little lime juice on top.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Sympathy tog? Way to be bold and put in on the net to let everyone know FB is feedin' your family  . . . . I'll take mine grilled with a little lime juice on top.


If I'm there, I'll catch my own. What's your excuse?  Just messin' with ya.

Love,
Chump


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Owned.

Chump 1
FnC 0


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Owned.
> 
> Chump 1
> FnC 0


Chump ... your manhood is being called into question in my report ... something about Star Wars conventions. You know who the culprit is ... same bama that wants his sympathy tog


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I offered that bama one. It's about the only way his family will ever get to savor the fine delicacy, but, ever the optimist, Fingers declined and said he'll get one this weekend for himself


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Chump ... your manhood is being called into question in my report ... something about Star Wars conventions. You know who the culprit is ... same bama that wants his sympathy tog


Yeah, I noticed it as well. Unfortunately, I'm a huge Star Wars fan as well. Even more unfortunately, I was at a comic book convention this weekend. But the official excuse on record for missing this trip this weekend was because our church had our annual Mission's Conference, and since I help out there, I'm kind of required to go.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I offered that bama one. It's about the only way his family will ever get to savor the fine delicacy, but, ever the optimist, Fingers declined and said he'll get one this weekend for himself


Hey FnC ... I'll be at at the H Mart fish stand this weekend too  

Seriously though ... you all toggin this weekend?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Hey FnC ... I'll be at at the H Mart fish stand this weekend too
> 
> Seriously though ... you all toggin this weekend?


Hey Cyg,

I think we're going to try to go out there next weekend. This weekend, FB and Oki are both out. Next weekend, FB is still out but Oki will be back. However, what do I know? F&C made these plans last night and a lot has happened since. By Thursday night, FB and Oki might be free again and to the togs we go. This week, it will gradually warm up though, so that's not great. By the end of the week, we'll be back in the 80s. But then again, this is all according to last night and a lot can happen by this weekend.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll be down on Sunday. E-mag will be with me too. Fingers, you coming? Chump? Oki is out this weekend.

Tom, you doing anything on Sunday?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I'll be down on Sunday. E-mag will be with me too. Fingers, you coming? Chump? Oki is out this weekend.
> 
> Tom, you doing anything on Sunday?


Hey FB,

Sorry bro, but I can't do Sundays. What time is your thing on Saturday? F&C can always get us back in less than 3 hours, remember?

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> Hey Cyg,
> 
> By Thursday night, FB and Oki might be free again and to the togs we go.
> 
> ...



We going toggin on Thursday too?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

For me it is too early to go to the ocean so if it is still warm I'll end up chasing rock and specs down home. However if you all do go toggin' I might pop up for a few hours to try as well. So it is better to wait for more cold weather before getting too excited about togs? Looks like people have been catching them as of late.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> Hey FB,
> 
> Sorry bro, but I can't do Sundays. What time is your thing on Saturday? F&C can always get us back in less than 3 hours, remember?
> 
> ...


My thing is at noon. I'm free after that.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> My thing is at noon. I'm free after that.


You all heading to CHSP ??


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> My thing is at noon. I'm free after that.


So we can potentially fish Friday night? I'm free after 11pm, as usual though.

Thursday night? No, I was just saying that you guys might change your minds by then and might make a trip of it anyway. I didn't know you were going out on Sunday when F&C and I were talking about a potential trip this weekend when we were lamenting yet, another Redskins loss last night. We can do some place close on Thursday night though.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok, let me clear up the schedule.

Thursday night = local spot. I'll PM you the location
Saturday = I'm out with a Drs. appt.
Sunday = Togging in OC/DE.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thursday = I'll have to see. Probably yes if I can get over this wickedness that I have right now.

Friday = Family time

Saturday = Most likely (75%) leave after your "personal" meeting.  Remember dude, if your getting a colon checkup and the doctor's hands are on your shoulder LEAVE IMMEDIATELY and don't tell a soul!!!!

Sunday = limiting out on tog in 2 states.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Saturday = Most likely (75%) leave after your "personal" meeting.  Remember dude, if your getting a colon checkup and the doctor's hands are on your shoulder LEAVE IMMEDIATELY and don't tell a soul!!!!


HAAHAA... is FB that old for the check up?




fingersandclaws said:


> Sunday = limiting out on tog in 2 states.


fingers, don't worry about limiting out. I'll have caught all the togs in MD and DEL by the time you come on Sunday...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

there is a bunch of bromance afoot!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Man, you guys going to leave any togs for me when I make my return to fishing? Catching all the togs will mean no Togmitzvah!!

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> HAAHAA... is FB that old for the check up?


Naw, it's just a flu shot, but I got to take my kids in for their check-up, so their pediatrition is giving flu shots to the parents as well.



SeaSalt said:


> fingers, don't worry about limiting out. I'll have caught all the togs in MD and DEL by the time you come on Sunday...


BOLD! I say  

So, here's a legal question for you lawyer types. If you go on a weekend trip to catch tog, is your limit 5 or 10. In other words, do you get 5 for Saturday and 5 for Sunday, or is it just considered 5 total per trip. Also, what if you move to 2 different states. Example, if I start out in MD and get 5, can I go to Delaware and pick up 5 more to get to their limit of 10, or do I get a separate limit in that state so that I can actually catch 10 more for a total of 15. What's the correct interpretation of the rule here?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Here is my interpretation:

Saturday: 5 from MD
10 from DE

Sunday: 5 from MD
10 from DE


Come home with 30. 

Problem: If DNR checks you, you have no way of proving that you aren't poaching. 

Solution: 2 coolers.

Totally legal, ethical, and nothing wrong in my book. Some people might call me a meat hog, but hey, I'm gonna eat it and none will be wasted. It's like goin' to Sams Club and getting a 50lb. bag of Doritos . . . as long as you eat it, your good to go.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sounds correct, but I don't see how 2 coolers helps DNR differentiate which fish were caught where. You're still in possession, aren't you?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

you could stop at a baitshop and have thep tape the cooler shut and sign it or something...at least it's something to prove...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds like*

it was a great and fun trip.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*regs*

I'd be afraid of having a weekends worth of fish in a cooler or two for that matter .... is there a daily limit and a possession limit ? ....... a check with DNR sounds to be in order ......


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> I'd be afraid of having a weekends worth of fish in a cooler or two for that matter .... is there a daily limit and a possession limit ? ....... a check with DNR sounds to be in order ......


Good call SC. I just sent an email to DNR. I'll let you guys know what comes out of it.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice report, as usual ... always look forward to the highlights and lowlights 

Finger mullet are looking good! Hey, I've never had much luck using frozen peanuts ... they seem way too delicate and fall aprt pretty easily unless you're floating them ... casting them seems near impossible unless they are frozen wehn you hook them.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Nice report, as usual ... always look forward to the highlights and lowlights
> 
> Finger mullet are looking good! Hey, I've never had much luck using frozen peanuts ... they seem way too delicate and fall aprt pretty easily unless you're floating them ... casting them seems near impossible unless they are frozen wehn you hook them.


Yep. More than likely to be turned into chum.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

have you had success chumming from surf??

only time i had success chumming was in florida where we put it all in a bag with holes in it and just hung it off the pier in the keys..it actually did bring fish nearby. never tried it anywhere else...then again, in the keys you can see hermit crans crawling ont he sea flor where he cant even see my feet


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> have you had success chumming from surf??
> 
> only time i had success chumming was in florida where we put it all in a bag with holes in it and just hung it off the pier in the keys..it actually did bring fish nearby. never tried it anywhere else...then again, in the keys you can see hermit crans crawling ont he sea flor where he cant even see my feet


I was planning to run a slick from my kayak. Don't know if it will work yet since I've never tried it, but I got the idea the last time I went out on a charter boat. The captain and his mate chunked up the bunker for bait and then put the heads and some peanuts into this manual food grinder contraption that turned the mixture into a mush that trailed behind the boat. It worked really well on that day. I don't know what that machine he had was, but I figure that I'll just chop the stuff up with my knife. There's no room for that thing on my yak anyway.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

We've seen folks at CBBT/Seagull Pier use bunker chum to get that slick going in the water... IIRC they caught some cobias and a few other fish. I asked the guy and he said he was also using bunker oil. So maybe it works . Maybe we should get one going at the Coke!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> Maybe we should get one going at the Coke!


Hey GC, that idea might actually work pretty well at the Tank where the bridge is perpendicular to the current. As the slick moves, you would still be able to keep casting into it. At the Coke, you might have to find a way to sling the chum out there.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Maybe a chum pot ... a can with small holes and some lead and peanuts in it ... tie it to a rope and put it out 20 feet ... then hope a fish doesn't run you into it! I guess you could throw it "upstream", whether it's in a river or up the beach a little ways from the direction the surf is running.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Gulp sells chum bucket now... but its 30 dollars!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I was planning to run a slick from my kayak. Don't know if it will work yet since I've never tried it, but I got the idea the last time I went out on a charter boat. The captain and his mate chunked up the bunker for bait and then put the heads and some peanuts into this manual food grinder contraption that turned the mixture into a mush that trailed behind the boat. It worked really well on that day. I don't know what that machine he had was, but I figure that I'll just chop the stuff up with my knife. There's no room for that thing on my yak anyway.


I have a manual chum grinder that has been used at most once. I used to chum many years ago when I had access to a boat that worked and did not have any companions that got sea sick so quick.

I would not recommend grinding in your garage ... on site grinding is the best.

If you would like to borrow it I can bring it next time we fish together.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I was planning to run a slick from my kayak.


FB, are you not afraid being followed by a big shark? 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45364


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

apungke said:


> FB, are you not afraid being followed by a big shark?
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45364


Hey apungke, you tryin to compare me to some 52 year old woman?!?! I'd have pulled that monster onto my yak and brought him home in my cooler! . Humph! Afraid of a shark....you're starting to sound like Chump.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Hey apungke, you tryin to compare me to some 52 year old woman?!?! I'd have pulled that monster onto my yak and brought him home in my cooler! . Humph! Afraid of a shark....you're starting to sound like Chump.


LOL.... maybe I'm a bit traumatized by JAWS movie when I was a kid...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Be careful, there might be a snake, or a bug, or a snail! Better just leave the yak at home!


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Be careful, there might be a snake, or a bug, or a snail! Better just leave the yak at home!


LOL.. I don't think chum slick will draw these animals attention..


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

apungke said:


> FB, are you not afraid being followed by a big shark?
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45364


if you chum, they will come!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Hey apungke, you tryin to compare me to some 52 year old woman?!?! I'd have pulled that monster onto my yak and brought him home in my cooler! . Humph! Afraid of a shark....you're starting to sound like Chump.


Can I put a size 50/0 treble hook on the back of your yak when you do this?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

apungke said:


> LOL.. I don't think chum slick will draw these animals attention..


Just teasing Fingers N Claws cause he is scared of all the stuff most of us male fisherman think are cool.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Here's a thought...*



fishbait said:


> I was planning to run a slick from my kayak. Don't know if it will work yet since I've never tried it, but I got the idea the last time I went out on a charter boat. The captain and his mate chunked up the bunker for bait and then put the heads and some peanuts into this manual food grinder contraption that turned the mixture into a mush that trailed behind the boat. It worked really well on that day. I don't know what that machine he had was, but I figure that I'll just chop the stuff up with my knife. There's no room for that thing on my yak anyway.


...when we made chum we would chop it up good, then add some water and put into a food processor. Whizz it up real good and funnel into gallon-size plastic jugs, and freeze it.

When you get out to your spot, tie a rope around the handle or neck of the jug and stab it a number of times. Drop it down and tie it off.

Happy chummin' , and good luck. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Just teasing Fingers N Claws cause he is scared of all the stuff most of us male fisherman think are cool.


I'm not scared . . . I'm terrified!!!! 

Bugs = not a problem
Snails = in a shell, cool . . . slug type . . . not cool
Snakes=worms=I ain't messin' with those armless spawn of the devil!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Gnatman said:


> ...when we made chum we would chop it up good, then add some water and put into a food processor. Whizz it up real good and funnel into gallon-size plastic jugs, and freeze it.
> 
> When you get out to your spot, tie a rope around the handle or neck of the jug and stab it a number of times. Drop it down and tie it off.
> 
> Happy chummin' , and good luck. Let us know how it works for you.


Thanks Gnatman! I'll give that a try. I got a feeling that my wife will want a new blender after she discovers what I did with hers. 

Anyone got a spare blender they want to donate to the cause?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Uh . . . . dude, you bein' serious? Let me know when your gonna do that because I'll schedule my errands around then  Your one crazy Pacific Islander.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Thanks Gnatman! I'll give that a try. I got a feeling that my wife will want a new blender after she discovers what I did with hers.
> 
> Anyone got a spare blender they want to donate to the cause?


I guess you did not read my reply to you earlier on this subject. If not please do so.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I guess you did not read my reply to you earlier on this subject. If not please do so.


But if he attempts it, anyone know where I can get a size 50/0 treble hook?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I guess you did not read my reply to you earlier on this subject. If not please do so.


OK guys, I get the point. Cyg, bring that thing to the Tank next time we fish together there. I definitely want to try this chumming idea still. 

No Chump, you may not stick a 50/0 treble on the back of my yak!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> No Chump, you may not stick a 50/0 treble on the back of my yak!


My bad... catch and release... circle hook.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Hey apungke, you tryin to compare me to some 52 year old woman?!?! I'd have pulled that monster onto my yak and brought him home in my cooler! . Humph! Afraid of a shark....you're starting to sound like Chump.


oh yeah tough guy!
what about this one-gonna sling this thing over your yak?
www.paddlenround.com/img/shark-kayak.jpg


mama says -- have fun & be careful


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> oh yeah tough guy!
> what about this one-gonna sling this thing over your yak?
> www.paddlenround.com/img/shark-kayak.jpg
> 
> ...



Now that's what I'm talkin about.  Somebody hand me that 50/0 treble and 1000 lb test chain. We don't goof around with no stinkin' drag over here in good ole MD! We do it the right way. Lock it down and drag 'em in. Just like a tog. I probably won't need more than 20'.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hehehe . . . I see this is the thread that we hijacked to use as IM this week? 

Usually, we jack someone elses thread, not our own . . . I guess those manners classes are workin'. 

BTW, that Great White is endangered so you can't catch him . . . go catch yourself a huge Mako or something . . . I hear if ya punch it in the nose it goes down pretty quick


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

ummmmm, yum-yum yellow yak.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> I'd be afraid of having a weekends worth of fish in a cooler or two for that matter .... is there a daily limit and a possession limit ? ....... a check with DNR sounds to be in order ......


I got a response from DNR this morning. Well, the news doesn't sound too good about this 2 cooler idea so far, but the answer seems a little fuzzy, so I sent a follow-up question. I'll report back when I know for sure.

As for the tape with signature, they don't consider that acceptable. Thanks for the idea though SJ.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> oh yeah tough guy!
> what about this one-gonna sling this thing over your yak?
> www.paddlenround.com/img/shark-kayak.jpg
> 
> ...


Looks like I'll need a bigger hook.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

and a bigger boat!


----------

